# Steering Issue and Stereo turning off/on



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That's not the notchy steering a lot of us have reported. This is a different issue. The fact that the radio is going off and on points to an electrical issue. Get it looked at ASAP.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Jeff, 

I'm sorry to hear of the steering difficulties that you have been experiencing. We will be happy to contact your dealer on your behalf in order to further discuss your concern. Please feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if we can further assist you. We look forward to hearing from you soon!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

J-Cruze14 said:


> Looks like I'm now a member of the steering problems. Was trying to make an emergency lane change at freeway speed and about rear-ended the car in front of me when the steering decided not to respond when I jerked on the wheel. On a side note I've noticed lately that my stereo will shut off (go black) and then come back on after a few seconds. Today I was at a car wash getting ready to pull in and started turning the wheel quickly and noticed the hesitation in steering response, But this time the stereo shut off at the same time. So after I finished the car wash I experimented with the steering just sitting in the parking lot. If you pull fast on the steering wheel you will feel the notchy response. But half the time I did it the stereo would turn off/on. Not sure if its creating a power-surge or what. Will be taking it to the dealer now that I can easily reproduce it.
> 
> I was just curious if anyone else noticed anything like this?
> 
> Jeff


You have a diesel?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've had 2 hiccups in my steering. Both times it felt like my power steering stopped working. I have also started having issues with the stereo. I have had 1 random shutdown for 3 seconds while playing back on a USB device. When I shutoff my car, my stereo shuts off for 5-10 seconds.


----------



## DrKlahn (Feb 10, 2014)

I have had the radio power off occasionally. All other electrical dependent devices kept functioning normally. I just attributed it to a bug in the firmware. It happens so infrequently that I haven't really worried about it.


----------



## J-Cruze14 (Aug 2, 2014)

diesel said:


> You have a diesel?


Yes, I have the diesel. Today I got a flash across the screen to service my traction control and it disappeared within 5 seconds, but also same time the radio shut down. Taking it to the dealer Thursday. Needs its 2nd oil change anyways.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

J-Cruze14 said:


> Yes, I have the diesel. Today I got a flash across the screen to service my traction control and it disappeared within 5 seconds, but also same time the radio shut down. Taking it to the dealer Thursday. Needs its 2nd oil change anyways.


Keep us posted, I am curious what they will find.


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't have the steering issue you experience, but my radio does turn on or off randomly every now-and-then. If I recall correctly, it only happens when I have my iPod plugged in and playing or set to play (if my radio is turned off).


----------



## J-Cruze14 (Aug 2, 2014)

Update after visit from the Service Dept.

Issue: Radio would shut off when sitting still and turning the steering wheel: Tech Could not Reproduce.

Issue: When making a lane change the steering would feel like its hanging up: The P/S module was reprogrammed

Issue: Random Stabilitrac and Traction Control light comes on: Tech found low voltage codes in the system but could not get them to reset. Checked all cable connections. No 
Issue found. Customer mentioned threads from Cruzetalk about other Cruze owners having faulty battery cables. 
Service chose not to address at this time because they could not find a TSB. 

Issue: Check Engine Code P0133: Tech found it was working fine at this time. Found GM is having some concerns with them but there is no fix at this time.




So after I picked up my car I have been watching the Voltage on the DIC vary from 12.2v to 14.5. I will monitor and see if I can see it dip when I start seeing warnings about stabiltrac and or traction control and or stereo shutting off. Time will tell. Steering definitely feels different, better.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Cruze uses a variable output alternator so the voltage variance you're seeing is normal. Anything below 12 or above 15 is bad however. I've seen my ECO MT range from 12.3 to 14.7 volts. I'm pretty sure there's a Tech Link Fix It Right the First time on replacing the negative battery cable.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

J-Cruze14 said:


> Issue: Random Stabilitrac and Traction Control light comes on: Tech found low voltage codes in the system but could not get them to reset. Checked all cable connections. No
> Issue found. Customer mentioned threads from Cruzetalk about other Cruze owners having faulty battery cables.
> Service chose not to address at this time because they could not find a TSB.


That sounds lame. They should have done more testing and/or called the engineering team for further instructions.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Mine that and the C.C. would shut off every bump.. turned out to be a sensor in the front left hub I believe.. Been good for the last 11 months


----------



## J-Cruze14 (Aug 2, 2014)

Intermittent stereo shutting off and Power Steering glitches returned yesterday. Last thing done was a re-programming of the Electric Power Steering. I still feel its a battery cable issue that other Cruze owners are seeing. Quite a few YouTube videos of it happening.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

J-Cruze14 said:


> Intermittent stereo shutting off and Power Steering glitches returned yesterday. Last thing done was a re-programming of the Electric Power Steering. I still feel its a battery cable issue that other Cruze owners are seeing. Quite a few YouTube videos of it happening.


Have you made a video to show the service department? I've found that to be effective on "could not reproduce" issues on other cars I['ve had.


----------



## J-Cruze14 (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm gonna try and capture it on video the next time it happens. It doesn't do it everytime I drive though, so it will be tough to do.


----------



## J-Cruze14 (Aug 2, 2014)

I was able to capture the issue and reproduce it two ways. One when it starts acting up just by turning the steering wheel while parked. The other was rolling up the window and when it hit the top endstop it would give a stabilitrac warning and shut off the radio and turn back on. So anything that has high current load will trip it.

Links to the two youtube videos for reference 

Chevy Cruze 2014 intermittent electrical issue. - YouTube The steering wheel and radio

Chevy cruze 2014 intermittent electrical issues - YouTube Rolling window up and get Service Stabilitrac and radio turning off/on.

Hope that will help the dealer.


----------

